# Can You Make Me A Ring Box?



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

I'm currious if any one here would be willing to make me a Ring Box? I would be more than happy to pay some one and it only needs to be about 2" in size no bigger. I just want somthing nice to pop the question with. LOL Im hoping that i can make up for the tiny diamond with a nice box...hahaha J/P

Somthing similar to the picture below


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You might try a pm to VJER. Good luck with the project. Hope she says yes.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Should be a easy build. Rockler has the small cylinder hinge needed. 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=9838


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

What's your time frame?

later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wished I could make one for you. I would love the challenge. I think one made of cocabola would be beautiful.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

bobby thats actualy the wood i would of recommended if any one thinks they could make it. from what it looks like, its just a 2" round sphere that has the bottom cut flat to make the flat table for it to sit on and then sliced in 1/2, with the bottom piece holllowed out in a 1" slit by 1/3" for the ring with the top hollowed out as well. It just seems like a task trying to get it into a perfect sphere...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby - if you want a diversion my shop is open to you and I'm sure we can beat Don out of some wood. Be glad to have you over.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Ring Box*



Viking48 said:


> Bobby - if you want a diversion my shop is open to you and I'm sure we can beat Don out of some wood. Be glad to have you over.


Yep i have the wood and shop your welcome to it bobby looks over my head.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

well i was planning on popping the ? 2-3 weeks from now, but I may just do it on out trip out to Enchanted Rock a week from now on Sun. How long do ya think it would take ya?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

maybe you could contact the artist that made the box in the posted picture.

http://www.elegantwoodworks.net/buildyourbox.html


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

When you get to the top your going to want some water. Put the ring in her bottle of water? Not as pretty as the wood box but the memory might last longer?

later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Yep i have the wood and shop your welcome to it bobby looks over my head.


You have advanced enough I wouldn't have to look over your head.:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> maybe you could contact the artist that made the box in the posted picture.
> 
> http://www.elegantwoodworks.net/buildyourbox.html


Wow, Jack !!!!....$315 for that little booger...I don't think my bride's wedding ring cost that much..(course that was about 57 years ago.. )


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Me too Jim, Not 57 years ago but 31 instead. Mine cost me $26. I paid the preacher $25 and I stopped by the Robo car wash to wash my car for $1. I was 19 years old but still married to the same one. Would think she would have gotten tired of me by now.

That is a little pricey for a round box.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

$315!!???? May be time to fire up the old PowerMatic! lol...gb


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I did not look at the prices. Seems a bit steep. How about one whittled out of pine. Kind of a rough rustic look?


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

thats actualy why I brought the picture here... 300 plus dollars is a killing I saw his website just coundn't fathom playing that much. 

BIGGREEN thats a good idea...just hope she don't swallow the ring...LOL


----------

